# Self-Led Bible Book Study of James - Download



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

Guys - I thought some of you might like to use this in your personal Bible Study. 


 Many times people ask how they can learn more from the Bible. I thought I would share something that has helped me. 


 Almost 30 years ago I bought a book, The Layman's Bible Study Notebook: An Inductive Bible Study of the New Testament by Irving Jenson. This book is no longer in print or available. I contacted Mr. Jenson two years ago and was given permission to reproduce materials from his book and make it available. 

It has been one of the greatest study tools that I have used through the years. It asks questions - draws ones attention to salient points - and allows the Scripture to speak to ones heart. It does not have a denominational bent to it. Not trying to make a Baptist out of you --- Lord knows we have enough! Can't find half of 'em! (grin)

I have compiled a file of James. This is a copy of the material from the Layman's Bible Study Notebook with one adaptation. Rather than using the King James Bible and New International Version - I used the Contemporary English Version and New International Version. 

You can click here to download the file. It is an Adobe Acrobat file. If you need an Adobe Acrobat file reader - it is free and can be downloaded here.

If this is useful we will make other New Testament books available.


Thanks Guys!
Mark


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

GREAT IDEA, Mark!

I've been needing something like this. I've saved it, and I'm printing it out so I can carry it around with me and work on it wherever I go.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you. I've downloaded it also, and am going to print it out.

So, this is the only one you've done?

I did a search on Ebay and that book is nowhere to be found...

I appreciate all you do for us here.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Next?*



Bay Gal said:


> I appreciate all you do for us here.


This is the first one that I have compiled. If it is well received, I will do some more. Let me know how you do and if you like it! What book would you sugguest?

Mark


----------

